# Thumbnail or not?



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

So it's coming close to the time when I'll be ordering my first frogs. I have been looking at all the different kinds of frogs, but I noticed one thing. The Vents seem to be a favorate among most of the people on this board. Can anyone give some good reasons why these small frogs are so appealing?


----------



## siples (Aug 14, 2004)

They are one of the easiest thumbs to keep, their bright colors and somewhat bold behavior( at least the ones I have kept were bold). You also seem to be able to keep them in a larger group, some members have had a large number in a comparatively small space with no real problems. Once they start breeding they can be quite prolific, the only drawback is that the tads take a long time to morph. All in all they are a great choice for a first thumb. Hope that helps.
Kieth


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

As far as thumbs, I think that imitators are one of the boldest frogs. Also, I rarely see my trio of vents at the same time, but I do see my trio of imitators lounging around together. Because this is going to be your first frog, I would recommend something that is very bold. You'll get to enjoy them more, but be careful because once you're hooked there is no going back! My azureus that I got from Scott Menigoz are the boldest frogs I have. I'm sure they would eat out of my hand if I tried.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

dmartin72 said:


> My azureus that I got for Scott Menigoz are the boldest frogs I have. I'm sure they would eat out of my hand if I tried.


Thanks David for mentioning me!
To respond to this thread, I'd think that your first frog should be one which is easily displayed, easily fed and hardy. While the thumbnails are fantastic display frogs, the cost certainly should be a factor (at least to those of us with limited funds :lol: ). My suggestion would be to start with a species like any of the large tinctorius, azureus, auratus or terribilis. These guys accept larger prey items and are always out for your visual pleasure. I think that the vents tend to hide more. 
Most of us would hate to admit it, but when beginning this great hobby (addiction?) we make mistakes and lose frogs. I certainly hate losing _any_ frog, but it really hurts when I lose a high dollar frog. I believe this hobby should be a logical progression; learn the "ropes" with more hardy frogs and then apply these skills to the more costly frogs. I remember first starting out and wanting all of the great thumbnails...I'm glad it was difficult to aquire them! I don't think I was ready for some of the specialized skills necessary. I still yearn for pumillio but have held off; perhaps someday...


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Uh....I couldn't agree more with Scott, very well said. Start slow, it's tough, but in the end you'll appreciate your frogs more. 
Mike


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

My two cents is that D. leucomelas is one of the best beginner frogs. It has a lovely call, people are way impressed when they see it because it's so pretty, they will eat a wide variety of food items, and seem adaptable to shifts in temp and humidity. However if you have your heart set on a thumbnail, I agree with David that standard imitator can't be beat.

Christina


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi Christina...when people come over to look at our frogs, the leucs usually get most of the attention because of their resemblence to a cute bumblebee. They are the first frogs that Natalia and I brought home!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

I suppose you're right I should start with a hardy frog... But as soon as they are alive for 6 months I am going all out on a thumb tank with beautiful frogs and plants!! In the meantime I'll settle for a tinc morph from blackjungle in april.


----------



## ManofMusic (Aug 31, 2004)

Also, take your previous pet care experience into account. If you've raised other exotic sorts of things, I really don't think starting out with thumbnails would be a problem. Personally, I say get what you really want, because these guys can live for a while, and at least in my case, space for tanks can be at a premium. Just my two cents . 

-Niels


----------

